# مفاجأة : دورة اوتوكاد (فيديو عربى) بروابط سريعة ....... !!!



## المساااااح (10 يونيو 2009)

​​مفاجأة : دورة اوتوكاد (فيديو عربى) بروابط سريعة ....... !!!​ 
لكل المهتمين بتعلم برنامج الأوتوكاد ... 
هنبدأ النهاردة فى دورة اوتوكاد من الألف ...

من البداية خالص وهنمشى درس درس مع بعض .. و ان شاء الله هيتعلم البرنامج بسرعة بس أهم حاجه نمشى على الطريقة دى .. واللى انا شخصياً اتعلمت منها حاجات كتير ..
الطريقة :
1) تنزيل الدرس
2) مشاهدة الدرس
3) فتح برنامج الاوتوكاد .. وأشتغل مع الفيديو خطوة بخطوة ..

ان شاء الله هنخلصها بسرعة .. يعنى ممكن فى اسبوع او 10 أيام بالكتير إن شاء الله .. 
عدد الدروس : 14 درس .. 
كل درس مكون من كذا جزء .. لكن الشرح بطريقة سهلة وممتعة ..
وأشكر صانع هذا الشرح الرائع .. والروابط منقولة للإفادة ...

Links​ 
1) المقدمة :

ماهو الأوتوكاد؟
لنجعله أكثر سهولة
أساسيات الأتوكاد
خطوتك الأولى
فتح وحفظ رسوم جديدة

​ 
http://www.civil2010.com/autocad2007/01-01.html​http://www.civil2010.com/autocad2007/01-02.html​http://www.civil2010.com/autocad2007/01-03.html​http://www.civil2010.com/autocad2007/01-04.html​http://www.civil2010.com/autocad2007/01-05.html​ 
2) تمهيد إنشاء أول رسمة لك :

رسم خطوط مستقيمة
شريط أدوات الرسم
أوامر التعديل
كيف تستخدم أوامر المعاينة
الإزاحة وإختيار الأجسام
تفسير أنماط المؤشر
تمرين

​​http://www.civil2010.com/autocad2007/02-01.html​http://www.civil2010.com/autocad2007/02-02.html​http://www.civil2010.com/autocad2007/02-03.html​http://www.civil2010.com/autocad2007/02-04.html​http://www.civil2010.com/autocad2007/02-05.html​http://www.civil2010.com/autocad2007/02-06.html​http://www.civil2010.com/autocad2007/02-07.html​ 
3) أساسيات الرسم ( الأوامر ) :

تحديد وحدات القياس
رسم خطوط بمقاسات حقيقية 1
رسم خطوط بمقاسات حقيقية 2
تفسير أنماط إلتقاط العناصر  
كيف تحرك الأجسام
أمر التوازي أو الإنزياح
أوامر النسخ والتدوير
أمر التناظر أو المرأة
أوامر المد والقص
أوامر الدمج بقوس والشطب
أمر إنشاء المصفوفة المتعامدة
أمر إنشاء المصفوفة القطبية
أمر المد
أمر تكبير أو تصغير الأجسام
إظهار شبكة الإلتقاط والمسافات
تمرين

​​http://www.civil2010.com/autocad2007/03-01.html​http://www.civil2010.com/autocad2007/03-02.html​http://www.civil2010.com/autocad2007/03-03.html​http://www.civil2010.com/autocad2007/03-04.html​http://www.civil2010.com/autocad2007/03-05.html​http://www.civil2010.com/autocad2007/03-06.html​http://www.civil2010.com/autocad2007/03-07.html​http://www.civil2010.com/autocad2007/03-08.html​http://www.civil2010.com/autocad2007/03-09.html​http://www.civil2010.com/autocad2007/03-10.html​http://www.civil2010.com/autocad2007/03-11.html​http://www.civil2010.com/autocad2007/03-12.html​http://www.civil2010.com/autocad2007/03-13.html​http://www.civil2010.com/autocad2007/03-14.html​http://www.civil2010.com/autocad2007/03-15.html​http://www.civil2010.com/autocad2007/03-16.html​


----------



## garary (10 يونيو 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووور وربنا يزيدك من نعيمة.


----------



## garary (10 يونيو 2009)

مشكووووووووووور وبارك الله فيك


----------



## محمد عمران (11 يونيو 2009)

ومشكووووووووووووووووووور وياريت باقى الدروس يا اخى


----------



## المساااااح (27 يونيو 2009)

انا بعتذر عن التأخير .. لكن سبب كدا انى لقيت عدم تفاعل مع الموضوع والردود قليلة قلت خلاص مفيش حد هيحتاج الشرح دا ... 

انا هكمل لينكات بقيت الدروس لانها حلوة جدا يا جماعة .. وشكراً لصاحب هذا الشرح


----------



## المساااااح (27 يونيو 2009)

انا بعتذر عن التأخير .. لكن سبب كدا انى لقيت عدم تفاعل مع الموضوع والردود قليلة قلت خلاص مفيش حد هيحتاج الشرح دا ... 

انا هكمل لينكات بقيت الدروس لانها حلوة جدا يا جماعة .. وشكراً لصاحب هذا الشرح


----------



## المساااااح (27 يونيو 2009)

دا رابط به اللينكات فى ملف وورد

http://www.mediafire.com/?mmytzmzziry


----------



## idelybf (27 يونيو 2009)

سلام عليكم 
جزاكم الله خيرا
احتسبوا الاجر عند الله


----------



## fageery (28 يونيو 2009)

شكرا لك اخي الفاضل، قلة الردود لا تدل على عدم التفاعل، وإنما استعجال الإخوة في التنزيل ونسيان الرد والتعليق


----------



## مهندس طرق مرور (28 يونيو 2009)

نشكرك والله يعطيك العافية عالمجهود برفع الملفات


----------



## المساااااح (30 يونيو 2009)

شكراً ........................ !!!


----------



## كوردستان (30 يونيو 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## أبوعامر فودة (30 يونيو 2009)

اخي المساح فتح الله عليك و بارك فيك هذا أفضل مالقيت جزيت خيرا


----------



## المساااااح (1 يوليو 2009)

شكراً ........................ !!!
يارب يكون استفاد الجميع من هذه المشاركات ... والان انا اعمل على اعداد مشاركة جميلة بموضوع جميل وهو :

اعادة رفه دروس الاخ فواز فى اللاند ديسكتوب .. وهما 31 ... الشرح كااااااااااامل .. وهو يبدا من الألف الى الياء ..
فهو يبدأ بإنشاء مشروع من البداية حتى النهاية ..
وان شاء الله تكون المشاركة جاهزة بمجرد الانتهاء من رفع الروباط على موقع سريع وجميل وسهل ان شاء لله ..


----------



## المساااااح (1 يوليو 2009)

انا خلصت رفع 25 درس وباقى 6 دروس .. ان شاء الله قريبا تكون المشاركة جاهزة ,,,


----------



## صلاح الدين يحيي (1 يوليو 2009)

طبعا موضوع مفيد جدا ....جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## أبوعامر فودة (1 يوليو 2009)

و الله التحميل جيد و سهل لعل الاند سكيب يكون بهذه السهولة و اليسر إن شاء الله و جزاكم الله خيرا علي هذا الجهد


----------



## مهندس طرق مرور (1 يوليو 2009)

كل التحية والشكر للجميع


----------



## المساااااح (1 يوليو 2009)

ان شاء الله التحميل هيكون سهل وسريع .. وهيكون على موقع www.mediafire.com واللى انا بحبه شخصياً لانة سريع جدا فى التحميل ..


----------



## المهر (2 يوليو 2009)

العطر في الازهار سر جمالها والانس في التغريد لافي الطائر

جزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء:75:


----------



## احمد_سلوم (2 يوليو 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا
شكرأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأ


----------



## احمد_سلوم (2 يوليو 2009)

*مشكووووووووووور وبارك الله فيك*​


----------



## yehia_adbaby (2 يوليو 2009)

شكرا يا بشمهندس على الملفات الحلوة دي و في انتظار المزيد


----------



## ساهر-95 (2 يوليو 2009)

اشكرك اخي الكريم على هذه الدروس القيمة والتي سهلت لي كثيرا مما كنت استصعبه انها
اعطتني الامل بان اكون رساما حقيقيا ارجو منك اكمال الدروس لتكتمل الفرحة والفائدة 
بارك الله فيك وجعله في ميزان حسناتك
تقبل تحيباتي


----------



## المساااااح (4 يوليو 2009)

شكراً ليكم جميعاً ...... ويارب تكون فيها فائدة للجميع ... وزى ما وعدتكم انا رفعت دروس فيديو شرح Autocad Land desktop وبروابط على www.mediafire.com وسريعة .. انا رفعت 31 درس كاملين ....


----------



## falconsky2008 (9 يوليو 2009)

ألف شكر أخى الحبيب وتسلم يمينك وتحياتى


----------



## المساااااح (10 يوليو 2009)

ربنا يخليك .............. شكراً ... ويارب تعم الفائدة


----------



## وليد اسكندريه (26 يوليو 2009)

الف شكر اخي والله
جزاك الله خير والف شكر لك


----------



## ابن فضلان (28 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير علي هذا المجهود الرائع والطيب ونتمني ان تفيض علينا بالمزيد


----------



## محمدين علي (28 يوليو 2009)

مشكور اخي الكريم جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## نجيب الحذيفي (29 يوليو 2009)

الله يبارك فيك اخي و يعطيك العافية 
شكرا جزيلا على هذا المجهود الاكثر من رائع 
بصراحة دروس في منتهى الروعة 
الف شكر لك اخي


----------



## ابن فضلان (1 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير بس انتا شوقتنا اين الباقي يارجل


----------



## سعد الضويحى (8 أغسطس 2009)

ربنا يكرمك ويعينك على فعل الخير
نحن فى انتظار المزيد


----------



## ضبعان (12 أغسطس 2009)

الف شكر لك 
انا حملت كامل الدروس إلا الثالثه الاخيرن الروابط لا تعمل 
14) طباعة التصميمات :
أساسيات في الطباعة
حجم الورق ومقياس الطباعة
جداول أساليب الطباعة
Links​http://www.civil2010.com/autocad2007/14-1.html​http://www.civil2010.com/autocad2007/14-2.html​http://www.civil2010.com/autocad2007/14-3.html​


----------



## ضبعان (19 أغسطس 2009)

هذي الروابط شغاله 

http://www.civil2010.com/autocad2007/14-01.html

http://www.civil2010.com/autocad2007/14-02.html

http://www.civil2010.com/autocad2007/14-03.html


----------



## ام وائل الأثرية (19 أغسطس 2009)

الله يغطيك العافية مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## ام وائل الأثرية (19 أغسطس 2009)

*الله يعطيك العافية مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووور*​


----------



## نهى جمال (19 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذة الدروس


----------



## عبدالرحمن سباق (21 أغسطس 2009)




----------



## عماشه (21 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله خيراعلى هذا العمل


----------



## علي سليم متولي (24 أغسطس 2009)

مشكور علي هذا المجهود والرجاء رفع باقي الملفات


----------



## houssamf (24 أغسطس 2009)

*كل عام وانت بخير 
وجزآك الله عنا كل خير*​


----------



## علي سليم متولي (25 أغسطس 2009)

الاخ العزيز قلة الردود لاتدل علي عدم التفاعل وكل عام وانتم بخير بمناسبة شهر رمضان المبارك


----------



## MOTAZ73 (25 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله فيك وكل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## علي سليم متولي (26 أغسطس 2009)

نرجوا منك تكملة الشرح وشكرا علي مجهوك


----------



## amarelnour (28 أغسطس 2009)

شكرررررررا جزيلا
ونسال الله ان ينور طريقك ويسدد خطاك


----------



## مازن عليمحمد (30 أغسطس 2009)

جزيل الشكر والتقدير وبرنامج ممتاز


----------



## Abd elrahman Fathy (12 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا لك على المجهود الرائع و عقبال 2010


----------



## ahmed_201 (16 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا جزاك الله خيرا 
وغفر الله لنا ولك
وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك
هذا شرح جميل جدددددددددا
وياريت باقى الدروس


----------



## ahmed_201 (17 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا جزاك الله خيرا
غفر الله لنا ولك 
وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك
هذا شرح رائع ومجهود منك لا يقدر


----------



## البوسطجى1 (17 سبتمبر 2009)

*نشكرك والله يعطيك العافية عالمجهود برفع الملفات*​


----------



## علاء الدين فارس (18 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا((((((((((((((((((((


----------



## مامون1 (18 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا كتير بس ياريت دروس متقدمة في الاوتوكاد


----------



## مامون1 (18 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا كتير بس ياريت دروس متقدمة في الاوتوكاد خاصة عملية اجراء لوفي على الاوتوكاد


----------



## maksha (1 نوفمبر 2009)

ممتاز اخى ودائم النفع ان شاء الله


----------



## ابولجين الكبيسي (1 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا يا اخي


----------



## مالك هاني (2 نوفمبر 2009)

*بارك الله فيك *


----------



## sniper1975 (2 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكوررررررررر يا غالي جزاك الله كل خير .................


----------



## عماد حسن محمد (2 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر اخى وجارى التحميل


----------



## عادل الفيصل (3 نوفمبر 2009)

لف الف شكر


----------



## جعفوري البلور (6 نوفمبر 2009)

اشكركم جدا على هذه الدوره تفيدنا كثيرا احلى ملتقى ان شاء الله ملتقى دائم:77:


----------



## طه ادريس (7 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## 000403 (8 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلووو و°¤§ ©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــ¤© §¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ــــــــ ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو° ¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§ ¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ رائع جدا جدا جدا جدا ــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــ يعطيك العافية والمزيد من الابداع--- ــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤ ©§¤°ح لو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§ ¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤ °حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو° ¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ــــــــ ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــ¤© §¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلووو و°¤§ ©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©​


----------



## AMR GODA (8 نوفمبر 2009)

مجهود رائع
ربنا يبارك فيك وفى علمك وعملك


----------



## رمضانخلف (8 نوفمبر 2009)

الشكر يا باشا الشكر على الفيديو الجميل


----------



## zaki amar (16 نوفمبر 2009)

الله يكرمك ويجازيك كل الخير


----------



## المساح88 (17 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرااااااااااا .. لــــك .. مفيد جدا .. جزاك الله خير ..


----------



## نافذة صحار (17 نوفمبر 2009)

موضوع جداً رائع تشكر عليه 
ندعو الله أن يزيدك من فضله و يجزيك الجزاء الحسن دنيا و أخرى


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (17 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا 
وباراك الله فيك


----------



## المساااااح (17 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا لكل الاخوة الكرام .. واخص بالشكر الاخ العزيز دفع الله حمدان ..


----------



## فيصل الهمامى (4 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير


----------



## محمدعبدالعزيززيد (10 ديسمبر 2009)

لك جزيل الشكرررررررررررررررر يا أخى العزيز وأرجو إمدادنا بباقى الشروحات


----------



## n0ha (25 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا ليك يا بشمهندس على الدروس الجميله دي في الاتوكاد واللي فعلا فادتني بس أرجو منك مساعدتي في مشكله وهي اني نزلت كل الدروس والحمد لله بس للأسف المجموعه ال13 مش بتتحمل عندي وانا في حاجه ليها ضروري 
*http://www.civil2010.com/autocad2007/13-01.html*​*http://www.civil2010.com/autocad2007/13-02.html*​*http://www.civil2010.com/autocad2007/13-03.html*​*http://www.civil2010.com/autocad2007/13-04.html*​*http://www.civil2010.com/autocad2007/13-05.html*​*http://www.civil2010.com/autocad2007/13-06.html*​*http://www.civil2010.com/autocad2007/13-07.html*​*http://www.civil2010.com/autocad2007/13-08.html*​*http://www.civil2010.com/autocad2007/13-09.html*​*http://www.civil2010.com/autocad2007/13-10.html*​*http://www.civil2010.com/autocad2007/13-11.html*​*http://www.civil2010.com/autocad2007/13-12.html*​*http://www.civil2010.com/autocad2007/13-13.html*​ياريت لو حضرتك تساعدني في حل المشكله دي وأكون شاكره ليك جدا واسفه على الاطاله


----------



## مزاجنجى (27 ديسمبر 2009)

ده بقا لينك جامد موت بيشرح اوتوكاد بعبقرية غير معهوده لمهندس مصرى جبار جداً اسمه /محمود عبدالرازق انا اخذت معاه الدورة دية فى هندسة القاهرة منذ عده اعوام وفوجئت انها مسجلة فيديو واليكم الرابط

http://www.4shared.com/dir/22301504/6a4215fc/sharing.html


----------



## رمضانخلف (27 ديسمبر 2009)

الشكر لك


----------



## خالد أدهم (27 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووووور


----------



## 114454777 (27 ديسمبر 2009)

*نشكرك والله يعطيك العافية عالمجهود برفع الملفات*​


----------



## حسام البارودي (3 يناير 2010)

شكرا" لك أيها الأخ الفاضل و جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك 
أما بعد هل ممكن أن تفيدني ببعض الدروس العربية في أوتوكاد ميكانيك 2010 فأنا أعمل على على أوتوكاد عمارة 2008
ومشكور مرة أخرى


----------



## ابونمه (4 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله الف خير واحسان


----------



## م هاني شبيب (4 يناير 2010)

*نشكرك والله يعطيك*
* العافية عالمجهود *​


----------



## محمد السيد سليم (18 مارس 2010)

لو سمحتوا ياجماعه ممكن اعرف طريقة اخذ الباك سيد بالتوتال


----------



## m_km (21 مارس 2010)

*السلام عليكم*

شكرا جزيلا على هذه المعلومات (ولاكن اريد معرفه كيفيه الدخول الى هذه العناوين) وشكرا


----------



## ahmad albna (22 مارس 2010)

*autocad 2007*

السلام عليكم ,,,,,,, لو تكرمت يا اخي المسااااح المحترم. انا عاوز شرح طريقة التنصيب للبرنامج . دمت اهلاً للعون والمساعدة .


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (16 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (21 أبريل 2010)




----------



## عمروصلاح (21 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاك الله خيراً على هذا المجهود الرائع بارك الله فيك.


----------



## عبدالرؤف محمدالمرغ (24 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله .بعد اذن الحبايب اخوكم محتاج جدا لهذة الدورة فى الأوتوكاد ودخلت المنتدى من اجل ذلك ومش عارف ادخل على الروابط واشوف الشرح خالص بالله عليكم حد يساعدنى ويوضحلى كيف اشاهد الشرح جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ابو معاذ حسين (6 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم الروابط لا تعمل


----------



## غطفان حنو (24 مايو 2010)

مششششششششششششششششششششششككككككككككووووووووررررررررررررررررر


----------



## سامي العبسي (24 مايو 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## man of fier (18 يونيو 2010)

يااخوان مش عارف اعمل الكراك كيف جاوبوني


----------



## man of fier (18 يونيو 2010)

اوتوكاد 2010


----------



## Eng. Basem-h (18 يونيو 2010)

الروابط ما اشتغلت


----------



## سيد مشرف (28 يونيو 2010)

فييييييييييييييييين الروابط لا تعمل


----------



## MAKLAD (3 يوليو 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور علي المجهود الرائع 
ولكن انا عندي مشكلة في فتح الروابط 
يا ريت حضرتك تفيدني 
وجزاكم الله خير


----------



## khattab232003 (3 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ma3alo (10 يناير 2011)

لكم الشكر الجميل


----------



## بدر الحاج محمد (10 يناير 2011)

الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## eng_ghanem (8 أبريل 2011)

ممكن حد يرد ليه اللينكات مش بتشتغل


----------



## noor-noor (15 يوليو 2011)

يسلموااااااااااااااااا


----------

